

PeerVote: A Decentralized Voting Mechanism for P2P Collaboration Systems (2009) [pdf] - xiler
http://dl.ifip.org/db/conf/aims/aims2009/BocekPHHS09.pdf

======
irungentoo
Your link doesn't work.

[http://dl.ifip.org/db/conf/aims/aims2009/BocekPHHS09.pdf](http://dl.ifip.org/db/conf/aims/aims2009/BocekPHHS09.pdf)

seems to be the correct link.

~~~
dang
Thanks. Fixed.

